# Weird throttling behavior when playing games (rtx 2060 mobile + i7 10750h) [solution found!]



## ferrevdd (Mar 26, 2022)

_the problem:_
i don't know why, but recently i have noticed that when i am playing games, my cpu gets limited to 20 or 35 W.
i am pretty sure this not always was the case. the weird thing is that when i am putting stress on it, it doesnt throttle, what is weird because it is under a lot more load then when i am just running roblox. I dont know if this has something to do with the graphics card or the cpu, i have tried so many things and nothing seems to fix it. also worth noticing is that when it throttles, its always a "pl" together with EDP. please help.

*edit: *
_i found a solution!!!_
after searching around for a bit, i rembered i once used a tool called "DDU" aka "*D*isplay *D*river *U*ninstaller" . i booted into safe mode, ran the tool , followed all the steps and let everything happen. once it booted back into normal windows, i checked in taskmanager and yes, it was completely gone and windows didnt search for any driver to (sounds bad , but believe me, its just what i needed). Then i downloaded my driver from here :Driver downloads, and selected my model. i ran the installer and selected the version *WITHOUT *_*nvidea geforce experience*_ and continued the installation. to be sure i did a final reboot after everything installed and my gpu was shown again in the device manager. _And guess what._ After that everything worked. i launched a few games while running cpu Z stresser. (what previously didnt work and would limit my wattage to 30 or 20 whatt) and suprise suprise, it didnt throttle! it was running at a good wattage and so was my gpu. everything was *fixed*!

*another* *edit: *
it seems like its always nvidea limiting it, because it probably thinks your laptop would overheat if it didnt limit the wattage. well for gaming laptops this most of the time is incorrect. together with the steps above and a tool called  "NVIDEA powermizer manager" i had to option to disable/enable some settings, il add a screenshot of the software, but this seemed to completely fix some instability issues. also wanna point out my tems on both gpu/cpu are still very ok and safe , and this doesnt cause any harm 


thanks for letting me know it might have been the gpu, this got me thinking if it might have been something like that. and it was! really thank you all for helping!


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 26, 2022)

Are you running any manufacturer's power control software on your laptop? Some of these programs have a cool and quiet mode that reduces the turbo power limits. If you have any software like this, make sure it is set to maximum performance. 

Did you update the BIOS recently? 

Sometimes the power limit will change depending on if the GPU is active or not. As soon as a computer detects that the Nvidia GPU is active, the CPU power limit might be reduced.


----------



## dnm_TX (Mar 26, 2022)

@unclewebb looking at the main window,OP has set the Speed Shift -EPP to 0 and at the same time the FIVR window is showing that it's 84.
Maybe that's where his problem originates(possibly Power profile is set to Balanced instead of High Performance).

Question: What's the difference between Turbo Time Limit and PP0 Turbo Time Limit? Does any adjustments on the latter are required or tjust to leave it default?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 27, 2022)

dnm_TX said:


> OP has set the Speed Shift -EPP to 0


When using the Balanced power plan, Windows usually writes 84 to the EPP register. If you use ThrottleStop to write 0 to the EPP register while Windows is constantly writing 84 to the same register, it is like a tug of war over control of this setting. That is why I always recommend that if Windows can manage this setting then you do not need to check the Speed Shift - EPP box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. Switch to the Windows High Performance power plan if you want the CPU to use an EPP setting of 0 and switch back to the Balanced power plan when you want EPP to change to 84. This prevents any fighting between Windows and ThrottleStop. This setting in ThrottleStop is for older computers or older operating systems that are now Speed Shift aware. Most recent Windows 10 or Windows 11 computers can manage the EPP setting just fine.



dnm_TX said:


> Maybe that's where his problem originates


I do not think that this is the main problem. The OP has a power limit throttling problem. Switching Windows power plans does not usually change the turbo power limits.

The PP0 Power Limit does not seem to be used anymore on my 10th Gen desktop CPU. Its original purpose was to could control power for the individual cores whereas the main MSR power limits control power for the entire CPU package. You probably have no need to check the PP0 box or adjust this time limit. It might not do anything even if you do try to use it.


----------



## ferrevdd (Mar 27, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Are you running any manufacturer's power control software on your laptop? Some of these programs have a cool and quiet mode that reduces the turbo power limits. If you have any software like this, make sure it is set to maximum performance.
> 
> Did you update the BIOS recently?
> 
> Sometimes the power limit will change depending on if the GPU is active or not. As soon as a computer detects that the Nvidia GPU is active, the CPU power limit might be reduced.


i already removed MSI dragoncenter (its an msi laptop) a very long while ago, but there is still a weird "ssd storage low" appearing on startup. probably just a file that didnt got removed. but it probably is like you said, the gpu limiting the power of the cpu. is there no way around it? because sometimes it does it when the gpu isnt even beeing used very intense. the programs i have for tuning on my laptop now are only msi afterburner(gpu stuff) and throttlestop (cpu). i am also running silent option from msi for a custom fancurve.



unclewebb said:


> Are you running any manufacturer's power control software on your laptop? Some of these programs have a cool and quiet mode that reduces the turbo power limits. If you have any software like this, make sure it is set to maximum performance.
> 
> Did you update the BIOS recently?
> 
> Sometimes the power limit will change depending on if the GPU is active or not. As soon as a computer detects that the Nvidia GPU is active, the CPU power limit might be reduced.


i have found a solution! i edited the original problem


----------



## toshow91 (May 27, 2022)

ferrevdd said:


> _il problema:_
> Non so perché, ma recentemente ho notato che quando sto giocando, la mia cpu si limita a 20 o 35 W.
> Sono abbastanza sicuro che questo non è sempre stato il caso. la cosa strana è che quando ci sto mettendo sotto stress, non accelera, cosa strana perché è sotto molto più carico di quando sto solo eseguendo roblox. Non so se questo ha qualcosa a che fare con la scheda grafica o la cpu, ho provato così tante cose e nulla sembra risolverlo. vale anche la pena notare che quando accelera, è sempre un "pl" insieme a EDP. per favore aiuto.
> 
> ...


‎Hello, I have the same problem as you.. I went ahead with DDU and everything ok, I just can't find Nvidia powermizer.. can you kindly help me? Thank you..‎


----------

